# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Making Homemade Micarta

## crashdive123

This is a three part video series on how to make your own micarta.

----------


## RunsWithDeer

Very nice videos.  I like the use of multi-colored micarta, gives the knife a lot of character.  Good job.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Very nice, clear and concise videos. Someday I aspire to make some vids of the stuff I do. I am so tech challanged that my 12:00 on my VCR still flashes, so I fixed that with a lil bit of Gorilla brand tape on the screen face where the 12:00 blinks. I just bought a new camera and trying here and there with stills. Not even close to making vids yet. Yes, I said VCR, I still watch and record on tapes a lot........

Crash, what is the purpose of wetting the inside scales before gluing them to the knife blank?

----------


## crashdive123

> Very nice, clear and concise videos. Someday I aspire to make some vids of the stuff I do. I am so tech challanged that my 12:00 on my VCR still flashes, so I fixed that with a lil bit of Gorilla brand tape on the screen face where the 12:00 blinks. I just bought a new camera and trying here and there with stills. Not even close to making vids yet. Yes, I said VCR, I still watch and record on tapes a lot........
> 
> Crash, what is the purpose of wetting the inside scales before gluing them to the knife blank?


The wetting step is called for in the directions (yep, I really read them) of the glue I'm using when one or more of the surfaces is hard/non-porous.

----------


## IA Woodsman

Cool video, very well explained thanks.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

* runs to look at the Gorilla glue bottle..... dang, yep, been using the stuff for years and never knew that LOL Although almost all I use it on is wood and leather. I use an aweful lot of the stuff and get it in gallon jugs with air sealed pump tops.

After seeing your video here, I was thinking of making a set of home made micarta grips in Olive Drab/Black/Dark Tan for my Para-Ord Nite Hog .45. ............ maybe even re-handling a Cold Steel SRK by taking the kryton handle off and replacing with the same colors as the one for the nite hog.

----------


## crashdive123

Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

I have some CrashCarta in process today.... black blue jeans, older US Army Olive Drab BDU material and the new digital tan camo material. I took some pics, just no time to upload. It is drying and curing right now in between the boards. 

Crash, have you ever worked with Kevlar material. I have an old bullet proof vest that has been rendered useless due to UV light on the kevlar......It is a yellow color....?

----------


## crashdive123

I have not worked with kevlar.  Should work though.  Looking forward to seeing how yours turns out.

----------


## cbr6fs

Fantastic videos, thanks for taking the time to put them together.

Excellent tutorials.

----------

